# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Multi-media.Al ~ Dizajn Grafik, Animacion, Web Dizajn etj.

## beh4R

Ju mirepres ne forumin >> *www.multi-media.al* 
Domain eshte *.al* ,pasi qe pershtatet edhe me permbajtjen e forumit.
Kesi lloj te forumit nuk besoj qe ka pas, perveq Dizajn Grafik edhe telefona celular,
kurse per Animacion pastaj Video Editim, Lojra 2D dhe 3D , nuk ka pas,
prandaj vendosa me hap, ne fakt ky forum ka pas me u hap ne 2012, po per
disa arsye skam mujt, keshtu qe tani fatmiresisht eshte hapur
Ky Forum ka per qellim zhvillimin e disa sferave.
Si për Animacion,Dizajn pastaj Grafik,Telefona Celular,Web Design, Video Editim,Lojra 3D etj.
Pra forum për këto kategoritë që i ceka më lart.
Të gjitha kategoritë janë të krijuara një nga një dhe nuk janë të kopjuara nga asnjë
forum apo ishforum që tani më nuk ekziston, pra gjdo gjë është e krijuar nga vetja,përveq Themes.
Pra gjithsejt ekzistojn *8* Kategori të ndryshme, *104* sektore ekzistojnë.
*Ju ftoj qe te vizitoni ket forum dhe te regjistroheni falas* 
www.multi-media.al

----------


## Vinjol

(Y)  IM  there

----------


## beh4R

Ju njoftoj se forumi eshte i mbyllur dhe nuk dihet nese do hapet me apo jo.
Pasi qe se kam parashikuar qe do jem i vetem ne ket realizim te ketij projekti, pasi qe nuk kam koh
*Dhe na u desh qe te fillonim prej fillimit, dhe nuk pata vulllnet qe te veproj i vetem dhe e mbylla forumin.*

----------


## Vinjol

> Ju njoftoj se forumi eshte i mbyllur dhe nuk dihet nese do hapet me apo jo.
> Pasi qe se kam parashikuar qe do jem i vetem ne ket realizim te ketij projekti, pasi qe nuk kam koh
> *Dhe na u desh qe te fillonim prej fillimit, dhe nuk pata vulllnet qe te veproj i vetem dhe e mbylla forumin.*



*Kerkove  ndihme   ti  dhe  nuk  tu  dha  ndihma ty ???*

----------


## beh4R

Forumi u rikthye ne funksion , ju mire presim  :buzeqeshje:   :muah2:

----------


## beh4R

Forumi u hap tani ne nje theme me ndryshe dhe me shume risi.
Ju mirepresim  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elian70

une jam regjistruar njehere ketu po s'mbaj mend me as emer e as password....si me ja bo?

----------

